# HELP! Low fuel pressure!



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

I drive an 08 GLI FSI, minor mods are 
Stage 1 Flash
CTS turbo intake 
Integrated Engineering Valve cover(PCV delete)

Here is exactly what has happened. Driving normal at about 60 mph then lost everything no boost, zero throttle response, then compete stall. I towed the car home. I have only replaced the cam follower it was in pretty bad shape. The car will not start. It turns over fine but no start. I tried a few times to start it then attempted to bleed air at the bleed port on the fuel pump going to the rail and nothing came out no fuel or air. There is fuel in the tank about 1/4 full. I'm obviously not getting fuel to the rail. This afternoon I'm replacing the small censor on the left side of the pump. I believe that is the pressure censor....After that Ill be lost. Could really use some assistance!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Check the intake fuel pump to see if its getting power. Maybe a bad fuse. Is the MIL on?


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

What is the MIL? I have checked all the fuses all are good? It's a mechanical pump at the rail.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

MIL aka check engine light

The pump you are referring to is the HPFP, I'm talking about the pump inside of the gas tank itself. CHeck to see if it is getting power from the fuel module. You will need a volt meter (multimeter) for this.


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

Can I access this under the rear seats, or do I have to drop the tank? I finally was able to get a code as well ....P2294


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok I have now replaced the pressure sensor at the high flow pump, the cam follower and the fuel filter. The low pressure pump...I can hear it run but i am not getting any fuel to the filter. I pulled both lines off the back of the filter and no fuel comes out when trying to start.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob08GLI said:


> Can I access this under the rear seats, or do I have to drop the tank? I finally was able to get a code as well ....P2294


This code is usually for the N276 solenoid on top of the hpfp. Make sure it is plugged in properly & is not cracked. (which happens a lot).

If it is this, you may be able to use epoxy to repair, or you will need a new hpfp, because you can not buy this piece separately.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Horrible design BTW. VW should have known that was gonna be a crappy part.:facepalm:


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok well I have got the car running. It was the LPFP in the tank. Now the EPC light is on it wasn't on before. Also a huge loss in power......:banghead::banghead:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob08GLI said:


> Ok well I have got the car running. It was the LPFP in the tank. Now the EPC light is on it wasn't on before. Also a huge loss in power......:banghead::banghead:


Did you disconnect the battery? Just drive it around the block & restart it a couple times, and it should reset itself.


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

Battery is disconnected now I figure a good hour or so should do the trick. Stand by for update.


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

P0055 Ho2 Resistance Bank 1 sensor 3
P2294 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 control circuit
P0657 Actuator Supply Voltage A circuit open

Recommended fixes please, all this came up after LPFP change. Car runs super rough!!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

You need to do a basic adaptation for the lpfp using a vcds cable

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/2.0l_TFSI_(AXX/BGB/BPJ/BPY/BWA)#Fuel_Pump


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't have this cord. Can my local shop do this?


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

If they have VagCom


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rob08GLI said:


> P0055 Ho2 Resistance Bank 1 sensor 3
> P2294 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 control circuit
> P0657 Actuator Supply Voltage A circuit open
> 
> Recommended fixes please, all this came up after LPFP change. Car runs super rough!!:banghead::banghead:


Glad to hear you tracked down the problem to the low pressure in tank pump

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...Fuel/1K0-919-051-DB/1K0-919-051-CL/3672/42458

In regards to your current problem it sounds like there is some other electrical problem. Could be related to the fuel pump module 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...r/Fuel/1T0-906-093-G/1T0-906-093-F/3672/51866

I would recheck all the connections at the pump. Also where did you get the fuel pump from?


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

The fuel pump I purchased special order from O' Reilly. I'm gonna try and find someone with Vag-Com and try an adaptation for the pump and go from there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rob08GLI said:


> The fuel pump I purchased special order from O' Reilly. I'm gonna try and find someone with Vag-Com and try an adaptation for the pump and go from there.


There should not be any coding. Was it an OEM Pump. My thoughts are that the pump you got may not be correct. This is why it has thrown a bunch of new codes after the install. Do you have the brand and part number? We might be able to help.


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

Import Direct
A30329
or....E8833M 
That's all the info I have.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rob08GLI said:


> Import Direct
> A30329
> or....E8833M
> That's all the info I have.


I have never heard of that brand. It makes me assume that it is some kind of chinese fuel pump. This seems to be the most likely cause of the issues as these new codes started after the install. 

We can offer you an OEM one at a really great price, but Im not sure if this will help solve your issues. 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/1K0-919-051-DB/1K0-919-051-CL/0/42458


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

With all do respect....your way off. Thanks for the help though. I am a regular with this company all there parts are genuine OE I've never had a problem. So find yourself another thread to solicit thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I think what he meant was sometimes aftermarket companies just don't assemble components as good as the OEM units. And when it has to deal with ohms, volts, etc. VW/Audi cars are a bit touchy. Hope you track down the issues anyhow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rob08GLI said:


> With all do respect....your way off. Thanks for the help though. I am a regular with this company all there parts are genuine OE I've never had a problem. So find yourself another thread to solicit thank you and have a wonderful day.


Just trying to offer advice based on my more than 10 years in the VW business. Not trying to get you to purchase anything. When you are having an issue with a vehicle and new faults there is generally an explanation as to why. It would generally be related to the either the part, or the installation. Given that it seems you have rechecked everything from the install this would be the next logical play to go. If the part is indeed a Genuine VW one then I would say that is likely not the issue. Im sorry if you were somehow offended. I was just trying to offer advice based on my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I think what he meant was sometimes aftermarket companies just don't assemble components as good as the OEM units. And when it has to deal with ohms, volts, etc. VW/Audi cars are a bit touchy. Hope you track down the issues anyhow.


These were my thoughts exactly


----------



## Rob08GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

My apologies.


----------

